# What is this deer?



## secuono (Jun 23, 2013)

This doe comes out every night, my lens can't get a great pic of her. Wondering what she is? Her face looks a little weird from the whitetails I'm used to seeing elsewhere and the deer I've seen on the other side of the mountain. 
Thoughts?


----------



## brentr (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a garden variety whitetail deer.  Muzzle is a little elongated, but whitetail nonetheless.


----------



## secuono (Jun 23, 2013)

Wonder if they are evolving the longer nose in our area for some reason...hmm..lol


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 24, 2013)

It's hard to tell because of the fuzziness.  But some whitetail deer have a "Roman nose".  I really can't explain what it looks like, other than a "higher" bridge to the nose.  That could be what this deer has going on here.  Either way, what a nice looking doe.  So much fun to watch.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 12, 2013)

Whitetail.  She does have a long nose.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jul 12, 2013)

I think as a deer ages the nose gets longer. She may just be a well aged doe.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 12, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> I think as a deer ages the nose gets longer. She may just be a well aged doe.


Pinocchio!


----------



## Rocco (Jul 12, 2013)

Whitetail deer, as they age, have a change in the appearance of their noses...that is one way you can estimate their ages from a distance. Fawns and yearlings have a concave nose appearance and as they mature they develop the Roman-looking nose. The picture looks like a mature doe!!


----------



## secuono (Jul 12, 2013)

Updating, she had twins a day or two after I posted the OP. She's not so keen on being out there anymore, haven't been able to get pics of the family. Can only hope she doesn't cross the road.


----------



## secuono (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## secuono (Aug 16, 2013)




----------

